# Used car deposit - scam help!!!



## DanielAli (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw a car on dubizzle, was being sold by a British Expat who was leaving. Drove the car, looked great. Seller said he didn't know of ANY issues with the car and the car is ready to go. We agreed on a price (50K Dhs) and the seller gave me in writing that he is accepting deposit (1000 Dhs cash) for the car with the agreed upon price. Additionally we agreed that I would take the car to a local specialized mechanic to check for any issues prior to completing the sale. 

Next day, seller and I dropped the car off to the garage who specialize in Mercedes. I paid 500Dhs for this evaluation and the car's results were staggering. Not only was the car falling apart, but there were computer codes previously cleared by the owner in order for the car to seem perfect. More importantly the car's rear struts were leaking badly (which would mean that it will not pass the RTA inspection). In all the mechanic estimated I would have to spend 40000Dhs just to ensure the car does not break down and a minimum of 20000Dhs for the car to pass the RTA inspection.

This was far from the "perfect" picture the seller had painted initially. So, to be fair, I told the seller I am not interested in the car. I am going to absolve the cost of the check up (500Dhs) and would like my deposit back. The seller in return basically showed me the finger and said do what you may. "A deposit is non-refundable". I tried to reason with him but he obviously is a _/snip_. He insists I have no way of getting my deposit back and said that it will cost me more to even go to the court etc.

SO - here is the million dollar question: Has anyone else been in a similar predicament and if so, what are my options. Can I just walk into a police station file a report? Is there any action taken on this by the authorities or not? Any personal experience relating to this would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

LOL, you muggy sigh. Fancy buying a bridge?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The brits are coming!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tar everyone with the same brush much? How rude! I have a few choice stories about you Yanks, but I don't lump you all in the same boat!

First off, if the car is still advertised on dubizzle, contact them and tell them the story - they will remove the ad and block the user.

Difficult with deposits unfortunately. But you could just ask the police if there's anything you can do.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

@OP: Sorry this happened .. best thing to do is walk away, yes I know it absolutely isn't the perfect scenario but as another poster has mentioned take it as a learning experience... next time (if there is a next time) just do not give anyone any kind of deposit before giving getting the car checked, if they have reservations about that.. then ask them to accompany you with the car to the place to get it checked.. that's what I have done earlier and it has worked out fine... If the seller still doesn't want to co-operate they are either pulling a fast one or just not really interested in selling the car to you.. either way you just walk away.. plenty of other cars to choose from...


----------



## DanielAli (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a shame that one person's douchebaggery reflects upon the entire population. There are good and bad people everywhere, however, I certainly did not expect this sort of behavior from a British Expatriate. I mean the guy was obviously not hurting for the money he has a decent job and all. 1000 Dhs is really not much to rip someone off but it is a matter of principle. He advertised the car knowing it had issues and then it turns out the car needed work amounting to the actual selling price of the car. In fact I had made this clear to him when giving the deposit. I had read online that the car has hydraulic suspension which is REALLY expensive to fix. So, I asked specifically if there was anything wrong with it, he said NO. Turns out the report at the mechanic clearly states car has been giving off suspension faults in the dash and he has been clearing them out. 

The disgusting fact is that he took the car to some cheap repair shop got it fixed enough so that it passes RTA and listed it again on dubizzle. 

I've contacted dubizzle about it. Looking to contact the police as well.

Karma is a ***** though - so I know this 1000DHS is not going to take him too far. 

_snip_ 

If you need a copy of the report just PM me.


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Fayaz said:


> It's a shame that one person's douchebaggery reflects upon the entire population. There are good and bad people everywhere, however, I certainly did not expect this sort of behavior from a British Expatriate. I mean the guy was obviously not hurting for the money he has a decent job and all. 1000 Dhs is really not much to rip someone off but it is a matter of principle. He advertised the car knowing it had issues and then it turns out the car needed work amounting to the actual selling price of the car. In fact I had made this clear to him when giving the deposit. I had read online that the car has hydraulic suspension which is REALLY expensive to fix. So, I asked specifically if there was anything wrong with it, he said NO. Turns out the report at the mechanic clearly states car has been giving off suspension faults in the dash and he has been clearing them out.
> 
> The disgusting fact is that he took the car to some cheap repair shop got it fixed enough so that it passes RTA and listed it again on dubizzle.
> 
> ...


Go to the police, one quick phone call from them to the seller should wrap it up.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

If you have the documentation, I say call the police. I'm sure one call from them will have him quaking. Such dishonesty!


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I doubt he will be afraid of the cops here, the Brits are treated like royalty in this country.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> I doubt he will be afraid of the cops here, the Brits are treated like royalty in this country.


Tell that to people like Rebecca Blake and Steven Sheriff. Generalist nonsense throughout this thread.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

CDN2012 said:


> I doubt he will be afraid of the cops here, the Brits are treated like royalty in this country.


I seriously doubt that!


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> I doubt he will be afraid of the cops here, the Brits are treated like royalty in this country.


Crime is crime and ethnicity doesn't make it any less. If packaged correctly to he police they will help.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can we stop with the seeping statements please, they are ridiculous and unhelpful.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> I doubt he will be afraid of the cops here, the Brits are treated like royalty in this country.


Absolute nonsense! Clearly you have an issue and a major chip on your shoulder. Pack it in!


----------



## dinesh.k30 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, facing the same problem.

Can you tell me if police was able to help you for this .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dinesh.k30 said:


> Hi, facing the same problem. Can you tell me if police was able to help you for this .


Dinesh, this thread is around two years old now. OP hasn't returned. I suggest you make a new separate post with your story and ask this question.


----------

